# Roller Derby?



## Bzzliteyr (18 Mar 2013)

So, I know of about 4 military people that play roller derby in Western Canada.

Are there any other military personnel that partake in this awesome sport?

How does your chain of command feel about it? Any military rules and regulations that play a factor in a go/no go situation? I can't see being any worse than hockey or tae-kwon-do.

Discuss.


----------



## gcclarke (18 Mar 2013)

I know of one LCdr who plays it out here. She didn't seem to have any issues from her CoC the last time I talked to her about it.

As for regulations, well, I think it's the same deal as a lot of other sports, such as downhill skiing. It's not approved as part of the physical fitness program, so if you're injured while playing it, it wouldn't be considered "attributable to military service".


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Mar 2013)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> As for regulations, well, I think it's the same deal as a lot of other sports, such as downhill skiing. It's not approved as part of the physical fitness program, so if you're injured while playing it, it wouldn't be considered "attributable to military service".



Is there a list of these "approved" sports and fitness activities somewhere on the internet? I'm on leave for another few weeks so I can't sift through the DWAN.


----------



## Chernoble (19 Mar 2013)

My service spouse played Roller Derby for a couple of years while we were in Moose Jaw and attempted to get approval from the chain of command in 2010 or so.  They sent it up to Ottawa and she got a pretty scathing response from someone high up in PSP.  Not only did they say it wasn't approved but this individual went as far to say that the sport was a poor reflection of the CF...

I imagine that the individual that gave the response did nothing more than Google Roller Derby and make assumptions that it is akin to wrestling, not an actual sport and all about woman dressing up to put on a show.  This is completely incorrect unfortunately.  It is a physically demanding, challenging sport that provides a fantastic avenue for women to build teamwork, confidence and leadership skills while having fun and getting fit.  Hopefully PSP looks further into it.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Mar 2013)

Chernoble said:
			
		

> It is a physically demanding, challenging sport that provides a fantastic avenue for women to build teamwork, confidence and leadership skills while having fun and getting fit.  Hopefully PSP looks further into it.



And men.

Www.chinookcity.ca
www.flattrackfever.com

Also what PSP doesn't know, doesn't hurt them.


----------



## captloadie (19 Mar 2013)

The same individual in PSP is still giving the same scathing response. She doesn't quite understand the difference between participating in a sport, and the CAF sponsoring said sport. 
We told our member who asked that we acknowledged the fact she was participating, and ensured she understood the repercussions of being injured. Then we wished her good luck. The same response is given to individuals who notify us they are participating in MMA, powerlifting or pole dancing.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Mar 2013)

Loadie, my chain of command has been wonderful about it.

I was even selling raffle tickets yesterday to suppor the flat track fever coming up next month in Calgary (Apr 12-14. I'll be with my men's team, the Glenmore Resevoir Dogs)

PS, Alberta residents over 18, wanna buy some raffle tickets?  3 for $20 or one for $8.  Prize package has 2 x $750 AirCanada Vacations gift certificates.


----------



## Cherry Bomber (20 Apr 2016)

Update about Roller Derby in the CAF: I'm a player/coach in Moose Jaw and am currently submitting a memo requesting RD to be classified by PSP/CAF as a recognised sport.  Feel free to contact me if you have any questions or input.  I'll update this topic once I hear something back.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Apr 2016)

Oh wow, you've missed all the fun stuff we've been through since I posted this.

Find me, GI Jones on FB. We'll chat.


----------



## Dockrill923 (20 Apr 2016)

One of my Course staff (Mbmbr) played in Shilo, and is currently looking into playing for the Vancouver Murder. I don't see why it would be an issue unless it takes you away from your duties.


----------



## Dija (20 Apr 2016)

Roller Derby was an absolute dream for me, much easier to get a good cardio workout than just running, and it's an amazingly engaging sport. Both myself and my younger sister have participated out here in the Fraser Valley, and the community is incredibly supportive of both honor, integrity, and sportsmanship. If you ask me, the community upholds many of the integral values to the Canadian Forces. 

Luckily for us, the sport has great padding eh? Be a shame if it was any easier to get hurt doing it.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Apr 2016)

Needless to say there was quite a bit of a stir a while ago, one of my CAF friends in Van got injured at Rollercon and it raised all kinds of a stink.

One of the boys from Cold Lake actually ended up at the Men's World Cup in England with permission from the Wing, PSP, etc... I think they even covered stuff for him as it was him going over to represent Canada.

Calgary is hosting the World Cup this year btw...


----------



## Dockrill923 (21 Apr 2016)

My wife has been trying to get me to try out for the men's league in BC she plays with a team and I'm actually super impressed at the athleticism this sport demands. Anyone who scoffs at it should go to a bout and watch what happens. It'll change your mind for sure


----------



## Pusser (22 Apr 2016)

As I understand it (as explained to me by the PSP instructor when doing my last ExPres Test - which tells you it was awhile ago), sports are not considered fitness activities.  Whereas training to participate in a sport (e.g. the strength and cardio workouts involved) can be recognized as fulfilling a military requirement (i.e. maintaining fitness), the game itself cannot.

On a similar note, I believe that the only "recognized" sports in the CF are those in which we maintain CISM teams.  This doesn't mean you can't play them.  It just means that there is no official CF structure to support them.


----------

